# Better to have the thyroid or take it out? Please share!



## HashiMess (May 14, 2011)

Hey Hashi people!
I have my thoughts on this love/hate relationship I have with my thyroid and I would love to hear yours! Mine is this (keep in mind that it comes with much frustration, as always):
We have these organs that our bodies hate. The die-off can be long, as in my case, but if they are going to in fact die off, why not expedite the process and get towards a better baseline. I mean, as our bodies attack and send our thyroids in and out of activity, and therefore in and out of its own hormone production, we go through periods of being more or less hypo since our level of synthroid doesn't change. Does that make sense? So since we don't know exactly when these attacks will happen, we don't have the ability to adjust our meds, nor would it actually help with half-lives of the meds, etc. The roller coaster ride just makes me nuts. I miss not knowing who I'll be when I wake up each day!!
So here I am, gluten free, organic, practically grazing on nature in its most natural form...and yet is it worth it? The GF at least. I know gluten is so closely structured to our thyroid tissue that it signals our thyroid antibodies to attack not only the gluten, but our thyroids as well. So maybe we should just let it happen. Wouldn't it just kill it off more quickly and leave us at a baseline of zero from where we can begin to find a regime with meds to make us feel more stable?? Or is it really better to let it live as long as it can, even though it sends us into insanity? 
I swear most days I would pay a surgeon good money to do a back alley removal! But then I wonder if it makes most sense to try and pamper it...please oh please share your thoughts on this. I would love to hear from those who have had theirs removed and know if it has led to a lessoning of symptoms and better quality life. Or if there have been more problems since. Either way, let's share in our ideas and experience and see if there's a trend!
Thanks!


----------

